# Look what I found



## wittdog (Feb 28, 2007)

Stopped at the Grocery store on the way home..the boys were complaining that the jerky was almost gone….picked up a 12lb Brisket for 1.88lb and hit pay dirt with a couple of already trimmed pork bellies…Going to make some Jerky out the of the Brisket and Bacon out of the Bellies…(it is hard to find pork bellies around here..)


----------



## Cliff H. (Feb 28, 2007)

I thought NY had it all....


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Feb 28, 2007)

Cliff H. said:
			
		

> I thought NY had it all....



He's a Canadian!


----------



## wittdog (Feb 28, 2007)

While trimming the brisket and slicing it for jerky I learned a valuable lesson today…..The flat will make nice strips of jerky (I prefer the strips)….but the point is as good as Nicks sense of national boundaries……Now it was a pretty good lesson cuz this is the first time I got to dissect an uncooked brisket and got to see just how the grain runs and why the point makes such good burnt ends…


----------



## cleglue (Feb 28, 2007)

When are you going to make bacon?  And congratulations on finding pork bellies.


----------



## wittdog (Feb 28, 2007)

I wet cure my bacon...I will make up the brine tomarrow...and inject the bellies and then let them sit in the Brine till Tuesday and smoke them then.


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Feb 28, 2007)

See, there are other uses for knives other than burglars.


----------



## john pen (Mar 1, 2007)

Cliff H. said:
			
		

> I thought NY had it all....



Actually quite the oppisite. I have to order brisket and my local grocery store dosent stock big butts !!!


----------



## wittdog (Mar 1, 2007)

Everything lined up and ready to go…..



Now that’s a nice looking pork belly….



All injected and ready to go in the brine….



They will be getting smoked on Tuesday…….


----------



## cleglue (Mar 1, 2007)

Looking good.  I plan on smoking my bacon on Saturday.


----------



## wittdog (Mar 3, 2007)

Here is a pic of the finished jerky made it with brisket…I now think I prefer brisket to Top Round…it’s got a real nice texture and chew to it and I like the strip…don’t know why the pic came out so dark but….


----------



## wittdog (Mar 6, 2007)

0* here with a windchill of -25* and I've got the bacon in the smokehouse...pics to follow later. I decided to change things up a little bit..I usualy do my bacon with Hickory today I decided to use apple with some smokilicious apple magic dust...


----------



## Cliff H. (Mar 6, 2007)

Looking good Dog.  

That's a mean looking injector. 8)


----------



## wittdog (Mar 6, 2007)

Cliff H. said:
			
		

> Looking good Dog.
> 
> That's a mean looking injector. 8)


I got it for 1/2 price


----------



## Aaron1 (Mar 6, 2007)

Dave you have got to love that powder,got a care pack over the weekend from Smokinlicious,black cherry,peach,apple,pecan,maple and coconut dusts,also got some oak and wild cherry chips and some sugar maple chunks.These folks make a great product and have a very wide selection of flavours.
 Aaron


----------



## wittdog (Mar 6, 2007)

Ok I'm envious...I just have the cherry, peach, apple and orange..I'm about due for a wood order....might have to add some pecan and maple dust to the order...not only do they have a great product but they are super people to deal  with.
Been a little busy today…here is the bacon drying after coming out of the Brine.



Here it is after the first batch of Smoke…



It’s got one more pan of smoke to go and then the temp gets bumped up….
Bacon is done



I cooked it way hotter than the recipe calls for..but it looks good to me...the color will get darker after it blooms and I will post some finished and sliced pics tomarrow.


----------



## cleglue (Mar 6, 2007)

Looking good.


----------



## wittdog (Mar 7, 2007)

Bacon after it’s done blooming….



A couple of sliced pics…I’m going to do the rest on the meat slicer…



Ok here are some more pics….
Plate O bacon



Frying it up



Done bacon



The Birthday boy enjoying his bacon and magic trying to swipe some…



Mikey likes it….



Edited to add some more pics


----------



## Cliff H. (Mar 7, 2007)

Will the real Oscar Mayer please stand up.  

That looks goooood Dave.


----------



## Aaron1 (Mar 7, 2007)

Looks real good Dave.


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Mar 7, 2007)

Dude, that is some fine looking Bacon you have there.  I know D liked it by the smile.


----------



## cflatt (Mar 7, 2007)

Bill The Grill Guy said:
			
		

> Dude, that is some fine looking Bacon you have there.  I know D liked it by the smile.



amen to that, I am just waiting for him to go into business


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Mar 7, 2007)

Nice job again Dave!


----------



## The Missing Link (Mar 7, 2007)

Nice job! the kids smile tell it all.


----------



## oompappy (Mar 8, 2007)

Nice!!!
Fat content looks just right  8)


----------



## cleglue (Mar 8, 2007)

Looks like a great job.


----------

